
Zhuhai air show: China J-20 fighter jet in public debut - AliCollins
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-37831714
======
pmyjavec
Dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12844271](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12844271)

